# No more good tunes



## Anti_Christ (Dec 19, 2004)

All the good halloween music is obsolete. what hapened to the real scary sounds? its infuriating that all we have to listen to is the monste mash. kiddie stuff!

Chris Lewis


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Most of the newer Halloween type music is being done for movies I think. There aren't many new specifically "Halloween songs" being written now days though you're right.

<center></center>


----------



## shade79 (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure if this is relevant to "Halloween Music," but the album "Famous Monsters," by the Misfits is really good. The band got together and made a list of all of the B Horror Movies they liked, and then wrote songs about them. Some would consider it kind of cheesy and campy, but for me it's just right. This album features the song Scream. The video was done by the legendary George Romero. 

Cheers!

Holmwood: "Forgive me, Sir. My life is hers - I would give my last drop of blood to save her." 
Van Helsing: "Your last drop? Thank you, you're very welcome here."


----------

